# Schlacht um Mittelerde 2- startet nicht, language.ini



## NomNomBumble (18. September 2020)

Hallo an Alle, 

Habe heute mal versucht den Klassiker auf meinem Win10 PC zum Laufen zu bringen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe noch einen Ordner mit den Dateien für das Spiel, meines Erachtens nach auch vollständig, dachte ich zumindest.  

Beim Starten der lotrbfme2.exe kommt allerdings nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm und dann die Fehlermeldung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Trick mit der options.ini habe ich schon versucht, beziehungsweise hängt das glaube ich nicht zusammen. 
Im Ordner launcher befindet sich nur ein Bild und nichts weiter.

Ich würde das Spiel ja einfach neu installieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie, es liegt auf einer externen Festplatte, aber die eauninstall.exe startet auch nicht so wirklich, zumindest nicht ohne Fehlermeldung. Habe schon diverse Foren dazu gelesen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. 
btw glaube ich ist das Spiel garnicht installiert sondern würde halt direkt von der Externen starten, zumindest kann ich es nicht über Windows deinstallieren, da es dort nicht auftaucht.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen?


----------

